# Heat & Glo gas log issue



## Retired Guy (May 12, 2012)

We had a set of Heat & Glo, GO24-IPI-NG gas logs installed this past January. After installation, there was an issue with the remote transmitter not functioning and the installing dealer replaced the transmitter and receiver. Everything worked fine until today when the logs ignited by themselves. Remote still indicated OFF, no one in the room. I used the remote to turn the logs off and they responded. I then shut the gas supply off. I have no idea why the logs malfunctioned. Does anyone have experience with this type of malfunction with the Hearth & Home Smart-Batt II remote Control Kits? Is there a manual system that could be used instead of this unit? Is there a reliable remote control system available? Should I just kiss $2600 goodby and toss these in the street?


----------



## Retired Guy (May 14, 2012)

Followup.

Went to the dealer today and learned that it's not uncommon for the smart Batt II system to be energized by radio signals in the area, not just those from the remote. He is taking out the remote and replacing it with a manual switch.
We will sleep much better.


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (May 14, 2012)

As a Heat & Glo dealer, I can say we have had a lot of problems with these remotes.  Sadly, most of the time, they just don't work.  I've never had one turn on randomly though.  Most of the time they won't turn on. Maybe the receiver overheated or the milivolt wires melted together?


----------



## pyrotom (May 31, 2012)

The Heat & Glo IPI system is run by a DEXEN valve on a pair of D batteries. It is a simple system. You can put a simple switch in there (White Mountain Hearth ships a log switch with every set of millivolt logs, we have a pile of them out back) or you can change to a SKYTECH 1001A, which is a much more trouble-free remote control.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 10, 2012)

Retired Guy said:


> Followup.
> 
> Went to the dealer today and learned that it's not uncommon for the smart Batt II system to be energized by radio signals in the area, not just those from the remote. He is taking out the remote and replacing it with a manual switch.
> We will sleep much better.


 
Hello

I have a Heat N Glo with a remote also. I have not had that problem but one of my friends did. One thing I did find, is that the remote does not seem to be accurate in turning the unit on/off to adjust the set temp. So I put a millivolt T-Stat on the wall and wow that works great! I also have a manual switch next to the T-Stat so if I just want a fire, I can just flip it on!


----------

